# Father and son trip @ au sable. Dad's first hook up



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

It wasn't ralf or quix, I know that.

You guys keep dreaming, lol


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nice Hoots..... someone give me a couple of paper bags... lol


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

lol, i guess i deserve that with the joke about his knot tying.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Stelmon, purple really isn't your color. I would also suggest a belly button ring to keep the looks below your neck.....


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

WOW !!!!!! 

he (QUIX) had mentioned that he was losing it little by little, guess i havent seen him lately.......

STRANGE tho, i've known quix since birth and never knew.........LOL


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm not too sure

He looks pretty good to me.  All he needs is a "face transplant"


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by gunrod _
> *Stelmon, purple really isn't your color. I would also suggest a belly button ring to keep the looks below your neck.....     *


You know you like it gunrod


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

damn, i look good. i never knew you guys had pics of me like that!!LOL of course if i had a body like that i would never have to leave the houseLOL

herer i am sitting enjoying time with my grandparents and my dad keeps saying that ralf said something about needing a face transplant. he said something about this post and i had to figure out what in the world he was talking about. i guess i know now dont i?????

i never called them "stupid" persay, maybe messed up and dumb, but definately not stupid fish. if they were stupid they would follow me all over the river, just like the ones i got into last night!!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Fishing: A jerk on one end waiting for a jerk on the other


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Ralf,
They look like two baggers to me..........you go first buddy


----------

